# Antartida + pólo sul



## Luis França (2 Fev 2007 às 12:30)

Alguns dados sísmicos (dia 2.2.2007) do pólo...grandes mudanças no horizonte
 

Data from station PMSA (Palmer Station, Antarctica)






 Data from station PTCN (Pitcairn Island, South Pacific)


----------



## Luis França (3 Fev 2007 às 13:50)

O _drumbeat_ continua com algumas incongruências...

IU/ULN, Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia





IU/TIXI, Tiksi, Russia





IU/RAO, Raoul, Kermandec Islands





PTCN (Pitcairn Island, South Pacific)





BILL (Bilibino, Russia)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2007 às 23:00)

*Lua e Neptuno*

Amigos vi hoje na meteo do canal catalão que hoje é possivel ver neptuno a olho nu por estar mto proximo visualmente da lua... Mas aqui em Lx esta mto nublado... Não se pode ver!


----------



## Rog (4 Fev 2007 às 10:09)

*Re: Lua e Neptuno*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Amigos vi hoje na meteo do canal catalão que hoje é possivel ver neptuno a olho nu por estar mto proximo visualmente da lua... Mas aqui em Lx esta mto nublado... Não se pode ver!



Neptuno???? Só se tiveres grande acuidade visual e mesmo assim dificilmente...
O nosso limite de magnitude a olho nu, e tem de ser em noite bem escura sem lua, é de 6. Neptuno tem mag. 8. Só com binóculos e mesmo assim, a melhor hipotese será um simples telescópio.
Nem Urano, que está no limite mag. 5,9, mas mesmo este é necessário binóculos, e saber reconhecer um pouco o ceu para o encontrar...
Eles deviam estar a se referir a Saturno que vai com mag. 0, e durante esta noite estava um pouco à frente da Lua. 
Já agora, logo após o por-do-sol é visível a conhecida "estrela da tarde", que não é estrela mas sim o Planeta Vénus.


----------



## Luis França (13 Fev 2007 às 12:55)

Parece-me mais uma anomalia a Sul perto da Nova Zelândia.
E depois admiram-se dos icebergs boiarem...


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 02:44)

Data from station QSPA (South Pole, Antarctica)
last updated at
Tue 02/13/07 19:23 MST (Wed 02/14/07 02:23 GMT)


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2007 às 11:52)

Bem é de ficar com os olhos em bico


----------



## Luis França (16 Mar 2007 às 14:35)

* Ocean heat blamed for the mysterious disappearance of glaciers*

 A mysterious phenomenon is causing four major glaciers in the Antarctic to shrink in unison, causing a significant increase in sea levels, scientists have found.

The rise in atmospheric temperatures caused by global warming cannot account for the relatively rapid movement of the glaciers into the sea, but scientists suspect that warmer oceans may be playing a role.

"There is a possibility that heat from the ocean is somehow flowing in underneath these glaciers, but it is not related to global warming," said glaciologist Duncan Wingham of University College London. "Something has changed that is causing these glaciers to shrink.

[link]


----------



## Luis França (19 Mar 2007 às 15:36)

*Antarctic Glaciers' Sloughing Of Ice Has Scientists at a Loss*

Some of the largest glaciers in Antarctica and Greenland are moving in unusual ways and are losing increased amounts of ice to the sea, researchers said yesterday.

Although the changes in Greenland appear to be related to global warming, it remains unclear what is causing the glaciers of frigid Antarctica and their "ice streams" to lose ice to the ocean in recent years, the researchers said.

[link]


----------



## iceworld (18 Fev 2009 às 10:05)

Plataforma do tamanho de três Algarves separa-se da Antárctida. 

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/plataforma_do_tamanho_de_tres_algarves_separase_da_antarctida=f498354


----------



## Luis França (18 Fev 2009 às 13:13)

*Wilkins Ice Shelf collapses* 



> A 14,000 square km shelf of ice, almost twice the area of the Basque Country, has broken off the Wilkins Ice Shelf in the Antarctic.  Scientists believe the ice shelf is crumbling as a result of global warming.
> 
> The Spanish National Research Council (CSIC) has reported today that the resulting giant icebergs are now floating around in the Antarctic Ocean.
> 
> ...





*Ice shelf collapse could shift axis of Earth, study says*








> A new study from Toronto researchers suggests that the collapse of a large portion of the Antarctic ice sheet would shift the very axis of the Earth.
> Geophysicists at the University of Toronto explored the effects on North America and the globe, if sea levels were to rise due to the collapse of the West Antarctic Ice Sheet.
> One of the most jarring predictions contained in the report, to be published in the Feb. 6 issue of the journal Science, is that the sea-change could shift the Earth's rotation.
> "The melting of the West Antarctic Ice Sheet will actually cause the Earth´s rotation axis to shift rather dramatically -- approximately 500 metres from its present position if the entire ice sheet melts," states a release from U of T's physics department.
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2009 às 17:29)

Uma mudança destas poderia lançar-nos num "caos climático". Digo isto *sem exageros* já que uma mudança destas poderia alterar profundamente o nosso clima actual.
Uma mudança por pequena que seja no eixo da terra poderá trazer algo que os humanos modernos ainda não viram e, penso eu, nunca estudado até agora.
Consequências? Haverão sem dúvida, se tal acontecer, mas a que nível penso que ninguém terá a resposta. Se teremos melhor ou pior clima? Ainda não há respostas...


----------



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 12:56)

Alguém sabe informar se alguma vez na hostória o eixo da terra já se alterou?


----------



## abrantes (21 Fev 2009 às 13:00)

+ aqui sobre  aumento do nível do mar.
https://www.cresis.ku.edu/research/data/sea_level_rise/


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 23:03)

O que que esse dados representam em termos de alterações?


----------



## iceworld (26 Fev 2009 às 11:53)

Três mil metros abaixo do gelo.
Descoberta cordilheira submersa na Antárctida grande como os Alpes.

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...bmersa+na+Antarctida+grande+como+os+Alpes.htm


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (2 Set 2009 às 11:44)

abrantes disse:


> alguém sabe informar se alguma vez na hostória o eixo da terra já se alterou?



tem um cíclo, +-26 mil anos, em que o eixo muda uns graus. Precessão do equinócio, ou algo assim o nome. é devido a óbita ao redor do sol que sofre variaçõs e a inclinação do eixo. Está para mudar neste milênio.


----------



## irpsit (4 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Talvez o inesperado e acelerado derretimento dos glaciares que não se pode dever só ao aquecimento global, possa ser causado ou pelo aquecimento dos oceanos, ou por actividade vulcânica elevada (tal como na Islândia) ou por radiação solar ou cósmica mais elevada.
Como a atmosfera nos pólos é muito mais fina....

O que eu acho estranho é o campo magnético da Terra estar tão fraco, e ultimamente acontecerem auroras boreais e tempestades geomagnéticas sem qualquer motivo aparente. Vai ser lindo se houver um máximo solar considerável em 2012-2013.


----------



## DRC (13 Set 2009 às 17:31)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> tem um cíclo, +-26 mil anos, em que o eixo muda uns graus. Precessão do equinócio, ou algo assim o nome. é devido a óbita ao redor do sol que sofre variaçõs e a inclinação do eixo. Está para mudar neste milênio.



Que consequências têm essas variações?


----------



## iceworld (25 Out 2009 às 12:59)

Equipa portuguesa revela que solo da Antárctida aqueceu nos últimos 10 anos 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...da+Antarctida+aqueceu+nos+ultimos+10+anos.htm


----------



## adiabático (4 Jan 2010 às 07:48)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> tem um cíclo, +-26 mil anos, em que o eixo muda uns graus. Precessão do equinócio, ou algo assim o nome. é devido a óbita ao redor do sol que sofre variaçõs e a inclinação do eixo. Está para mudar neste milênio.



(sublinhados meus)

Não sou um grande conhecedor deste assunto, mas há uma coisa que me intriga. Como é que o eixo da terra fica mais ou menos quietinho durante 26 mil anos e "de repente" muda? É que não gosto muito de considerar grandes descontinuidades à escala macroscópica, embora alguns sistemas naturais aparentem ter esse tipo de comportamento, simultaneamente pontual e previsível. Por exemplo, certos "geiseres" expelem vapor-de-água a intervalos regulares, porque esses intervalos correspondem ao tempo exacto que a pressão do vapor demora a ultrapassar o peso da água líquida que enche a chaminé; é um sistema em equilíbrio oscilante, em que a descarga da pressão (a "erupção" do "geiser") é muito mais rápida do que a acumulação, daí parecer um fenómeno "descontínuo" sem, na verdade, o ser.

Seria simples admitir, em teoria, uma variação da orientação do eixo da terra que obedecesse a uma regra semelhante à de um pêndulo gravítico, aproximadamente estável durante longos períodos enquanto se aproxima, atinge e afasta das posições mais elevadas, e de rápida evolução quando passa no ponto de menor energia potencial, mas isso não corresponderia à expressão "está para mudar neste milénio", visto que das fases de estabilização para as de evolução haveria toda a curva sinusóide de fases intermédias...

Então que equação matemática e que fenómeno cosmológico justificam e explicam que o eixo da terra mude de orientação, e entretanto a mantenha, de tantos em tantos anos? O dito eixo muda de orientação em relação a quê: aos astros distantes, aos continentes e oceanos ou a toda a massa da terra? E, mais uma vez, que fenómeno desencadeia a mudança? A uma escala dessas creio que estamos safos de ser o bater de asas de uma borboleta em Paris...


----------



## Johnny Storm (14 Jan 2010 às 00:19)

Talvez queiras ler este artigo da wikipédia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> tem um cíclo, +-26 mil anos, em que o eixo muda uns graus. Precessão do equinócio, ou algo assim o nome. é devido a óbita ao redor do sol que sofre variaçõs e a inclinação do eixo. Está para mudar neste milênio.



Muda uns graus? Eu não tenho aqui os dados todos nem onde os ir buscar,mas já vi e li várias vezes que no momento de solidificação do magma fica impresso nele a orientação magnética do momento. É habitual encontrarem-se rochas dessas solidificações com inversão de polaridades, ou seja Norte onde era Sul e Sul onde era Norte, daí a minha admiração "uns graus" .

A especialização da ciência que estuda estes fenómenos é o Paleomagnetismo.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

A precessão dos equinócios nada tem a ver com magnetismo dos polos. 

Precessão é um tipo de movimento circular que a Terra possui e que tem um período de 26 mil anos e, portanto, trata-se de um movimento contínuo.

Por isso, a estrela Polar há 2000 anos não estava na vertical do Polo Norte geográfico, devido a este movimento. É um movimento semelhante ao que observamos quando lançamos um pião. 

Ou seja, o eixo da Terra desloca-se a uma taxa de 1º por cada 72 anos, descrevendo assim um circulo completo ao fim de 26 mil anos.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2010 às 18:39)

Valores extremos na estação meteorológica de Vostok 

Latitude: 78-27S    Longitude: 106-52E    Altitude: 3420 m


Dia 23 de Abril

-79,6ºC / -68,2ºC


----------



## Paulo H (23 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Dan disse:


> Valores extremos na estação meteorológica de Vostok
> 
> Latitude: 78-27S    Longitude: 106-52E    Altitude: 3420 m
> 
> ...



Sem "sombra" de dúvida, temperaturas impressionantes! Próximas do extremo histórico registado. Uma observação: com estas temperaturas, dava perfeitamente para armazenar CO2 no estado sólido, pois este passa do estado gasoso directamente ao estado sólido a -44C (à pressão ambiente), talvez fosse mais económico e seguro do que muitos projectos de armazenamento propostos.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2010 às 23:27)

Dan disse:


> Valores extremos na estação meteorológica de Vostok
> 
> Latitude: 78-27S    Longitude: 106-52E    Altitude: 3420 m
> 
> ...



Temperatuturas completamente geladas

Quais são os extremos de Vostok do Mês mais quente... Ou melhor do mês menos frio?

A estação de Vostok alguma vez registou valores positivos de temperatura?


----------



## AnDré (26 Abr 2010 às 23:34)

MSantos disse:


> Temperatuturas completamente geladas
> 
> Quais são os extremos de Vostok do Mês mais quente... Ou melhor do mês menos frio?
> 
> A estação de Vostok alguma vez registou valores positivos de temperatura?



É um lugar completamente inóspito.
Detém o record de temperatura mais baixa registada à superfície terrestre: −89,2°C a 21 de Julho de 1983.
A temperatura mais alta lá registada foi -12,2°C, a 11 de Janeiro de 2002.

Mais informações, aqui!


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Como mera curiosidade fica aqui um sítio com várias _webcams_ na Antártida. Penso que não se justifica a abertura de um tópico de seguimento meteorológico. É possível ver nas imagens alguns dados (temperatura e vento). Também estão disponíveis _time-lapses_.

http://www.antarctica.gov.au/webcams


----------



## Orion (31 Mai 2015 às 20:41)




----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 10:52)

Adorava ir!  Desde miúdo que me fascinam estas paisagens geladas da Antártida.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2015 às 14:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Adorava ir!  Desde miúdo que me fascinam estas paisagens geladas da Antártida.



Deve haver outros mas só conheço este operador:

http://www.hurtigruten.com/en/explorer-voyages/antarctica/


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 04:08)

O sol mal se levanta na estação Mawson (ver vídeo dos últimos dois dias - mais visível no dia 12):

http://www.antarctica.gov.au/webcams/mawson


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 03:06)

http://www.antarctica.gov.au/webcams/mawson






http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDT60803/IDT60803.89564.shtml


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 03:10)

http://www.antarctica.gov.au/webcams/davis






http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDT60803/IDT60803.89571.shtml


----------

